# Looking at extended batteries. Are they universal for all models of this phone?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, so I just stumbled onto this great extended battery. Gives 2850 mAH (compared to our 2100) and fits in the normal battery door. The thing is, the picture shows i9300 labeled on it. I have a d2vzw (i535). Will this battery work in my phone as well? Is there any reason a battery for the international version wouldn't work on a d2 phone?

Thanks.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey, so I just stumbled onto this great extended battery. Gives 2850 mAH (compared to our 2100) and fits in the normal battery door. The thing is, the picture shows i9300 labeled on it. I have a d2vzw (i535). Will this battery work in my phone as well? Is there any reason a battery for the international version wouldn't work on a d2 phone?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't think so. There are a lot of accessories that work for both the International and US variants. I would check the return policy of the company you are going to purchase this from, just in case.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ok thanks. also is there a way to test to see if your battery is loosing charge? Because of all the custom ROMs and stuff I do to my phone it's hard to know if it's me or the battery that's causing less charge time.


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey, so I just stumbled onto this great extended battery. Gives 2850 mAH (compared to our 2100) and fits in the normal battery door. The thing is, the picture shows i9300 labeled on it. I have a d2vzw (i535). Will this battery work in my phone as well? Is there any reason a battery for the international version wouldn't work on a d2 phone?
> 
> Thanks.


You mind posting a link to that battery?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's the link: http://www.wirelesse...2850-mah-_c.asp

any advice would be great. I'm trying to find this in a d2 specific version but haven't been able to yet.

Edit: in the user reviews on that link, someone says they used it with their verizon S3, which is what I have. I'm always skeptical about consumer reviews, though, you never know who is posting.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

Shouldn't be a problem...

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

bornx said:


> Shouldn't be a problem...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U


cool. can anyone else chime in?


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> cool. can anyone else chime in?


I've never used that battery, but I don't see why it wouldn't work on the vzw S3. No NFC with that battery, but you probably already knew that.

I'm just curious as to how much more uptime you really get with that battery though...


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> I've never used that battery, but I don't see why it wouldn't work on the vzw S3. No NFC with that battery, but you probably already knew that.
> 
> I'm just curious as to how much more uptime you really get with that battery though...


It has 750mah more than the stock battery, which is a capacity increase of 33%, so I'm sure it has a noticeable effect.

As for NFC, since the battery is the same size and fits in the case why wouldn't NFC keep working afterwards?


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> It has 750mah more than the stock battery, which is a capacity increase of 33%, so I'm sure it has a noticeable effect.
> 
> As for NFC, since the battery is the same size and fits in the case why wouldn't NFC keep working afterwards?


NFC is built-into the battery. This particular battery does not have it built-in.

From the description section for the battery:

_Slim Extended Gold Series Lithium Polymer Battery_

_Compatible with Samsung Galaxy S3_

_Features a large 2850 mAh capacity_

_Works with existing battery door_

_Engineered with the finest Lithium-ion polymer cells_

_Delivers reliable, long-lasting power_

_*Not NFC compatible*_

_Fast, FREE Shipping!_

_90-Day No-Hassle Returns_


----------

